# TT specific training?



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

I've seen the other threads about how to do well in a TT and all that was good. I didnt see anything though on how to train or prepare for a TT and was wondering if I could get some advice.

Have been doing some 15k TT's and just dont feel like I am getting any better. If I want to improve on my time what type of training should I be doing? Is it best to do short intervals, like 1 or 2 minutes with a recovery in between or should I be doing mock TT's at threshold for 10 min or 15 min? 

Just not sure what is the best way to get fit for a flat TT


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I like a blend of several different kind of intervals in general, but for TT and only TT, I'd do mostly 20-min threshold (start with 10 or 15 and work up to them b/c, done right, they are really hard) and some 5 min intervals at above threshold.

Also lots of yoga / core / strength work so you can get low and maintain the position comfortably. 

And, time on the TT rig. If you only pull it out on race day... bad idea.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> I like a blend of several different kind of intervals in general, but for TT and only TT, I'd do mostly 20-min threshold (start with 10 or 15 and work up to them b/c, done right, they are really hard) and some 5 min intervals at above threshold.
> 
> Also lots of yoga / core / strength work so you can get low and maintain the position comfortably.
> 
> And, time on the TT rig. If you only pull it out on race day... bad idea.


+1. 

I've been really enjoying mixing up rides on the TT rig. Hill repeats, TT intervals, trainer. The more time I spend on the TT, the lower I'm setting my road bike bars. The yoga helps with flexibility and core strength as well.

Creak - do you train with a power meter for your threshold workouts?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

thinkcooper said:


> ...Creak - do you train with a power meter for your threshold workouts?



lolz... it's a stretch to call what I do "training" in the best of cases. 

nope, I'm not yet a power geek, though I've considered getting one of those $1k Neuvation wheels. 

so far it's HR and PE for me.


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

I have found this article helpful:

http://www.a2coaching.com/timetrial06.htm

soup


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

smbrum said:


> I've seen the other threads about how to do well in a TT and all that was good. I didnt see anything though on how to train or prepare for a TT and was wondering if I could get some advice.
> 
> Have been doing some 15k TT's and just dont feel like I am getting any better. If I want to improve on my time what type of training should I be doing? Is it best to do short intervals, like 1 or 2 minutes with a recovery in between or should I be doing mock TT's at threshold for 10 min or 15 min?
> 
> Just not sure what is the best way to get fit for a flat TT


Well the primary thing is to lift your power output at threshold, which involves a mix of efforts from endurance rides through to very hard multiple efforts lasting several minutes. A majority of work should be done at solid endurance and tempo levels, with some consistent work at/near threshold.


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks for all the feedback. appreciate the help


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

in a TT its all about using your power from your normal RR to the max for said time..
So its all about positioning beyond this, the power you build from races
and to convert that into a faster TT, you train in your new TTposition, at about 20min intrvls above you race pace, 

bottom line go faster for a shorter period of time than your races, and train to 'hold' your TT position for as long as you can up to event distance even.


----------

